# The Strange Magic of: Joan Armatrading



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

There is something delightful about Joan Armatrading. She's full of energy, with often playful and clever lyrics in her bright pop tunes, like Drop the Pilot. But she can be quite earnest and soulful and poignant--The Weakness in Me is a rare jewel. She casts a wide net, from Willow to Rosie. Reminds me of Laura Nyro in some respects. Her glory years were the decade mid-1970s through the mid-1980s, but her songs live on in my musical memory, though she seems to still be active. This clip, of _Show Some Emotion_, displays both her trademark energy but also a pretty good backing band:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I recently purchased the 2 CD Gold Anthology which covers her 70s & 80s work including 43 songs. I'm happy to report that the high quality of her songwriting is consistently represented throughout this set.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

I've got most of her records from the seventies and early eighties and I've always been very fond of her music. It's unique and for me it's an important part of that era.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

One of Armatrading's most compelling songs, _The Weakness in Me_. She really nails it here.


----------

